# SubTank Mini V2 - Stainless Steel



## Deckie (26/8/15)

Morning

I'm looking for a Subtank Mini V2 Stainless Steel - any vendors got?

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/15)

We have them. Order online and shipping is free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (26/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have them. Order online and shipping is free


Is this the one with the new RBA mini PLUS and Vertical OCC Coils?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/15)

Yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (27/8/15)

I have one left.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (3/9/15)

we have stock at vaporize


----------

